# Most people here seem to want girls



## Wellington

Hello!

Just to explain myself, I always imagined my life with 3 kids- all boys. I'm not a girlie girl. I rarely wear skirts or dresses, I have never seen the need to wear make up. I have a simple no fuss bob hair do. Don't get me wrong, I'm not an old frump- its just not something that I have ever been interested in.

My first was a girl. I admit, I was disappointed. How was I ever going to teach her to do her hair in funky ways or teach her how o apply makeup when she's older if I haven't got a clue myself?!

Then I got pregnant again. Another girl! My only saving grace was the saving on clothes....

Don't get me wrong, they are great and I can see a lot of me in them.

Number 3 is on the way.... As yet, too early to tell gender. We will be finding out- mostly to prepare ourselves!

If its a boy, I will be pleased- most of the clothing I have bought for the other two contains very little pink or flowers (obviously some- cant avoid it, especially when other people are buying!) However, now I'm a little concerned that if it is a boy he'll be hen pecked by my older too.

I guess now, as my original dream was 3 boys- It'lll never be realised. But I can accept this one wether it's a girl or a boy. I'll be somewhat disappointed still, but at least I know what I'm dealing with!

Thanks- just needed to get that out.


----------



## Ecologirl

Sounds fair enough. I think everyone has varying degrees of how much they want either sex and we all have our reasons. I suppose those that have no preference at all, even if it's the tiniest one, are quite rare.
I wouldn't worry though about it being hen pecked if it is a boy. I'm sure he'll find his own feet and will probably be twice as strong in personality to make up for living with two sisters. My cousins husband has 5 sisters and no brothers and he's a great guy. He's masculine and blokey, but I think it's been good for my cousin as he knows a great deal about how to deal with girls. 
Good luck though when you find out. I hope you get what you want, xo


----------



## Mummy2B21

Good luck hun x


----------



## minties

I was desperate for a boy with my first. I'm actually getting a bit nervous about having a girl now!


----------



## pinkribbon

I hope you get your boy. I have noticed the big desire for girls in here too. Having said that if my first was a girl I'd want a boy this time x


----------



## Adela Quested

Ecologirl said:


> I wouldn't worry though about it being hen pecked if it is a boy. I'm sure he'll find his own feet and will probably be twice as strong in personality to make up for living with two sisters. My cousins husband has 5 sisters and no brothers and he's a great guy. He's masculine and blokey, but I think it's been good for my cousin as he knows a great deal about how to deal with girls.

My ex has three sisters, no brothers (he's the second-oldest), and all his cousins are girls too. His sisters really kept him in line :haha: but he certainly had no trouble standing up for himself. He is a really lovely guy who respects women as equals. Many men I've met who've been brought up with lots of girls around are like that, they are confident around women and not 'henpecked' at all!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I always imagined myself with just boys too and I feel like I handle my son better than I do my DD, I feel like she is kind of sceptical of me and she connects with her daddy better. I have to admit I'd love another boy and the prospect of another girl leaves me feeling a bit daunted :wacko: it's a horrible feeling and sometimes I feel like I'm clearly not cut out to be a mama because I shouldn't feel daunted by a certain sex should I?! I love them both immensely but I'd be lying if I said having three boys wasn't what I dreamed of for as long as I knew I wanted children for :blush:

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## bigmomma74

I have 4 girls....I am desperate for a boy! I can't wait to find out what this one is but I have mummy intuition that it is indeed another girl :cry:

I have noticed that GD is mostly aimed at girls too.....makes me think :saywhat: but I'm sure people think that about me wanting a boy :winkwink:

Hoping we all get what we wish for :flower:


----------



## Ecologirl

bigmomma74 said:


> I have 4 girls....I am desperate for a boy! I can't wait to find out what this one is but I have mummy intuition that it is indeed another girl :cry:
> 
> I have noticed that GD is mostly aimed at girls too.....makes me think :saywhat: but I'm sure people think that about me wanting a boy :winkwink:
> 
> Hoping we all get what we wish for :flower:

Oh definitely! I know I wanted a girl this time, but I'm hoping my best friend back home gets the boy she wants this time. I grew up close to a family of 5 boys too, their Mum Was my Mum's best friend. I know how much she wanted a girl each time, but I can see how it would work the exact same way if you'd already had 3 or 4 boys. Let's hope your intuition is out this time, but if not please know that you're all thought of too, xo


----------



## Baby321

Hello ladies, i have three girls, always wanted a boy. I am expecting my fourth with a c-section, found out this baby is also a girl. i don't know if i should call it a day because fifth section would be very risky for me and even then i wouldn't be guaranteed a boy. I wish I had normal births then maybe I could have carried on trying. I feel really let down. I hope you ladies get what you are wishing for x


----------



## Samiam03

I was desperate to never have a girl. I have a very bad history with my mother and that really ruined my view of the mother/daughter relationship. It doesn't help that most of the parents I knew that had issues with bratty, disrespectful teenagers had girls. 

It took me 10 weeks but I am now excited because I have been buying outfits for her and stuff...but I still feel a slight terror toward her and worry I will love my son more than I love her because of my past hurt.


----------



## Roma3

I didn't want a girl or girls, all I ever saw myself having was boys. 

This is my 1st so I know there's opportunity to have a boy but I still feel like I have lost that boy I wanted.


----------



## Babydreams321

Yes i see this gender preference too a lot... all my mummy friends who have boys would LOVE a girl... who my mummy friends already with girls are easy with girl or boy next.. thats no coincidence surely??

For me, i lost my own mum when harry was ten weeks old.. i desperately miss that mother-daughter relationship... my inlaws are just that - inlaws, although fantastic , loving & generous..A paternal nanny will never be the same IMO.. I want a daughter to have this relationship myself in the future, i want to take her shopping & take my daughter to buy her bridal gown.. stuff my mum missed...i dont want to be the "inlaw" in 20 years.... daft, but just being honest :cry:


----------



## babyondabrain

Wellington said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just to explain myself, I always imagined my life with 3 kids- all boys. I'm not a girlie girl. I rarely wear skirts or dresses, I have never seen the need to wear make up. I have a simple no fuss bob hair do. Don't get me wrong, I'm not an old frump- its just not something that I have ever been interested in.
> 
> My first was a girl. I admit, I was disappointed. How was I ever going to teach her to do her hair in funky ways or teach her how o apply makeup when she's older if I haven't got a clue myself?!
> 
> Then I got pregnant again. Another girl! My only saving grace was the saving on clothes....
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they are great and I can see a lot of me in them.
> 
> Number 3 is on the way.... As yet, too early to tell gender. We will be finding out- mostly to prepare ourselves!
> 
> If its a boy, I will be pleased- most of the clothing I have bought for the other two contains very little pink or flowers (obviously some- cant avoid it, especially when other people are buying!) However, now I'm a little concerned that if it is a boy he'll be hen pecked by my older too.
> 
> I guess now, as my original dream was 3 boys- It'lll never be realised. But I can accept this one wether it's a girl or a boy. I'll be somewhat disappointed still, but at least I know what I'm dealing with!
> 
> Thanks- just needed to get that out.

Yea I find it weird so many in the us and the uk want girls and its the total opposite in the east I heard in India they dnt even tell the women the gender cos if its girl they will abort it. I guess u always want wat u can't have I'm nt bothered either way as I'm just happy that God has blessed me as nt everyone can have kids so I'm just thankful that I can and they are both healthy. I just posted a thread about nt understanding y people get disappointed at the sex of their babies I dnt think any of you are horrible by the way for being disappointed just dnt get it


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Guilty! I desperately want a girl! I have two boys myself. 

Honestly whole girly/not girly yourself thing has nothing to do with it. I am not girly, not at all. I NEVER wear skirts, NEVER wear dresses. I also have a short bob style hair cut (though I'm sick if it, need longer hair so I can throw it in a tail, now THAT is no fuss ;D). And growing up my mom always had me in dresses, ribbons and frills. I had so many girly things my friends were always so jealous and wanted all my clothes and as far as I was concerned, they could have them!

I've always been a tom boy. Very little makeup in my teen years, if any. And these days I only wear mascara and chap stick and lip gloss (I have big lips and it annoys me when they're dry haha). 

It's the relationship I want. I love my boys, they're so fun, they're adorable, they're kind and loving in every way a child should be. But I want them to have a little sister more than I want them to have a little brother. And my older son shares this want. I can't entirely explain it. Mostly I wish I didn't have a preference. If this baby is a boy, I want to be me overjoyed at the news.. Not crying over the fact that I will never have a daughter. It SUCKS. But I can't seem to help it. 

I hope you get your boy, or got him?


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Excuse any spelling/grammar errors, I'm too lazy to check haha.


----------



## Wellington

Find out this week.......... Eek!


----------



## Wellington

Girl number 3!

Ah well. Plenty of time to rack brains for a name now!


----------



## 1948LC

Wellington said:


> Girl number 3!
> 
> Ah well. Plenty of time to rack brains for a name now!

Just think of the lovely bond your 3 girls will have.

I must admit I found my twins names really hard to think of - we'd not choosen the name until they were a few hours old! x


----------

